# Replacing Eheim pipes



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

It may sound stupid but I have a Eheim canister filter coming, realize the pipes and hoses will be in green! I don't mind about the hoses as they'll be hidden. However, the pipes I'd prefer in black, are they fairly easy to change? I'm new to using a canister filter so I'm not sure what size to get, would appreciate your inputs.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea, they're easy. Actually they have replacement parts that are black. I did it with mine when I got it. Suggestion, if you can avoid using their clamps and buy a couple stainless clamps you're better off, I find their cheezy clamps tend to leak.

Good Luck.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Got the filter today and had everything installed. The green tubing doesn't seem to bother me as much, but I can't stand the Eheim stamping on the tube. Otherwise it blends in well with my tall plants in the back.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I used sand paper (fine) on mine to get rid of the Eheim branding. Worked well and didnt take to long.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Good suggestion, thank you I'll give it a try.


----------

